# Moving fruit bag along with yeast slurry, good idea?



## abefroman (Jul 25, 2011)

Does it make sense to move the fruit bag along with yeast slurry, when doing skeeter pee from a fruit slurry?


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 25, 2011)

That's what I do. Gives more flavor. There are a lot of yeast in amongst the fruit pieces too... it will practically ROAR and get started!

Debbie


----------



## abefroman (Jul 25, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> There are a lot of yeast in amongst the fruit pieces too... it will practically ROAR and get started!
> 
> Debbie



Didn't think of that, good idea!


----------

